# AIB limiting overseas withdrawls to €250 Per day



## geecee (1 Feb 2010)

It has come to my attention that AIB have now started limiting overseas withdrawls to €250 Per day.

This is a blanket ban across all ATM accounts and I am told it is to combat fraud

This may not affect most people - but for me it is a disgrace, especially as there was no notice given

€250 goes nowhere these days and for the AIB to put a blanket ban like this is completely unnaccceptable.

I was recently on holidays and was not able to pay for my pre-booked (but not pre-paid) accomodation. Naturally this was very embarrassing. It also left me short on money for entertainment for 3 days whilst i withdrew to my limit each day to pay for the accom

It is my money and I should be allowed to withdraw the same amount (€400 per day) from my account whenever and where ever i please

Have spent the best part of 2 hours on the phone to representatives of my branch. they have raised it to head office... but head offices reply has basically to say that the cap can not and will not be removed

One staff member even suggested that this was an EU ruling. But when i mentioned a complaint to IFSRA they changed their mind and said it was an internal AIB anti-fraud policy

They also suggested that I use my Credit Card for overseas purchases in future (funnily enough i would have though that Credit card fraud was more likely than ATM fraud!)

Does anybody out there think i have recourse to take this further?
And if so with whom?

I have already informed the AIB that I will be taking my business elsewhere...

Does anybody know if all other Irish banks are implementing this policy?

Thanks in Advance for any responses!


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2010)

geecee said:


> ...  But when i mentioned a complaint to IFSRA they changed their mind and said it was *an internal AIB anti-fraud policy* ...


Why should customers have to suffer because of fraud internal to AIB (or any other bank)? Can they not just inform the Guards and have the allegations investigated?


----------



## geecee (2 Feb 2010)

I presume its because teh transactions are overseas and the Guards have no jurisdiction there...

But I feel that if the customer asks for an increased limit to a realistic daily amount then they should provide this service.

I would dread to think what would have happened if i needed cash for an emergency... In a lot of countries only €€€ $$$ or £££ will get you any medical or legal assistance...


----------



## Blackberry (2 Feb 2010)

geecee said:


> It is my money and I should be allowed to withdraw the same amount (€400 per day) from my account whenever and where ever i please
> 
> !


 

It's not your money,  the bank is covering the cost of funding on that withdrawal until such time as you make full payment of the account and have the right to set any risk parameter they deem necessary.  Remember it is a credit card card after all.

They aren't obliged to notify you.

Why didn't you use your ATM card alongside using the credit card to fund the accomodation.


----------



## Blackberry (2 Feb 2010)

mathepac said:


> Can they not just inform the Guards and have the allegations investigated?


 

No point notifying the guards when the fraud is talking palce, somewhere like eastern europe!


----------



## eoinypony (2 Feb 2010)

+ 1 They aren't obliged to notify you.

Why didn't you use your ATM card alongside using the credit card to fund the accomodation


----------



## mathepac (2 Feb 2010)

Blackberry said:


> It's not your money,  the bank is covering the cost of funding on that withdrawal until such time as you make full payment of the account and have the right to set any risk parameter they deem necessary.  Remember it is a credit card card after all...


It is OP's money, The post is about withdrawal restrictions on the AIB ATM debit card, the bank has already  suggested to OP using a credit card, presumably because they get more transaction fees and interest from it.


----------



## Blackberry (2 Feb 2010)

Aplogies, my mistake


----------



## geecee (2 Feb 2010)

As mathepac points out - it is my money - Not the Banks -so i don't see how they have the right to limit my access to it

As it stands i lose ~€5-7 everytime i make a transaction abroad in fees and crap FX rates - so i'm pretty cnvinced it is a way for the banks to make more fees

Does anybody think IFSRA would be bothered by this practise?


----------



## geecee (2 Feb 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## Papercut (3 Feb 2010)

geecee said:


> This may not affect most people - but for me it is a disgrace, especially as there was no notice given


    I’m not a big fan of AIB, but in fairness to them notice of this change has appeared on my AIB statements in November 09, December 09 & January 2010, so if you intend stating in your complaint to IFSRA that no notice has been given, be prepared to be corrected on that score.

  ''_Travelling Abroad?
  If you’re planning to use your AIB Debit or Banklink Card at ATMs abroad please note that the current daily cash withdrawal limit of up to €600 will vary depending on the location. In some cases the daily cash withdrawal limit may be €250 or less, particularly in non European locations._''


----------



## geecee (3 Feb 2010)

Unfortunatlely I don't get statements from the AIB any more...Only check my online banking

My complaint would not be about the lack of notice...

Its the way AIB are gathering more fees for themselves by making me use foreign ATMs more frequently


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Feb 2010)

It's still available for you to see on your online statements. You did state in your OP that no notice was given, it was, you just didn't read it.

Why don't you change banks if you're so unhappy about it?


----------



## moneyhoney (3 Feb 2010)

geecee said:


> Its the way AIB are gathering more fees for themselves by making me use foreign ATMs more frequently



Not necessarily - if you take out euro in another euro country there are no additional charges to what you'd pay at home. I presume this €250 limit applies to all overseas, not just non-euro?


----------



## Lomond (3 Feb 2010)

I'm with the OP on this one. Same thing happened to me last October and I was unable to pay friends in sterling for organising various aspects of a weekend trip. Credit card was not an option. I also dont receive statements, all internet banking. 

If there was a fraud on laser cards abroad then they could have placed an alert warning on the internet and their solution....as they have done with other fraud issues.

Now that I know the situation, I keep extra Sterling in reserve.


----------



## geecee (28 Feb 2011)

*Flabergasted*

I have now noticed that the AIB has reduced the overseas withdrawal limit from  the paltry 250 per day to an astonishing €100 per day

This is unbelievable!

I have spoken to the AIB internet banking about this just now and they are claiming that the "government" has made them do it

I am so annoyed about this.

It is my opinion that this is actually a method for the AIB to extract more money from their customers in overseas transaction fees

I already had a complaint into my branch about the 250 Limit...

This new limit is absolutely ridiculous!

Does anybody else have any suggestions for cost effective withdrawals when travelling?

They have already done away with travellers cheques...

For further info see here:

http://www.boards.ie: Irish banks & cash withdrawals abroad!
and here
[broken link removed]


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2011)

Discussion continues here.  AIB unilateraly sets €100 limit for non-EU ATM withdrawals - no reduction in charges.


----------

